# Limnopilos freshwater micro crabs



## grandb3rry (22 Mar 2010)

I have a few of these guys in my temporary tank. I'm planning on keeping them in my 90litre iwagumi style tank. I heard they are shrimp friendly and good for planted tanks. Did anyone come across them? What are your experiences with them? Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## mr. luke (23 Mar 2010)

They arent at all active and will hide a lot, but they are shrimp friendly.
THey are teratorial so there may be a couple of nips here and there but no deaths.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Mar 2010)

I believe Gill bought some recently too.  He may not be online for a while as I believe he's just moved house.


----------



## grandb3rry (24 Mar 2010)

Yes that is indeed true that they hiding most of the time! I think I still want them in my new high-tech aquarium...can't wait till it is finished    8) 

Kind regards
Arthur


----------



## frothhelmet (29 Mar 2010)

Here is an interesting video of micro crab zoea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7RZI1YQ ... re=related

Although similar, you can tell they are not daphnia/cyclops when they 'flick' their tails later in the video.

The guy/girl who posted the video said in the comments that this was the, "2nd lot of crab larvae from my Limnopilos naiyanetri that came from USA, I have had larvae from supply recieved from Scotland but they were much smaller and did not live as long."

Although he/she doesn't elaborate further, I think we can presume that the larvae aren't surviving. Could be that they need more plankton (infosuria, etc) in the water column to feed on. Pity, would be great to get this thing to breed successfully without special rearing in normal aquaria...


----------



## frothhelmet (29 Mar 2010)

Here are some more vids of the zoea. Some interesting stuff in the video comments too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWAdJiJj ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MLiEUkN ... re=related


----------

